# Win 7 VGA driver needed for Toshiba satellite M55 s3293



## arunraj.be (Oct 30, 2009)

Can anyone help me to find vga driver for toshiba satellite M55 -S3293 - Windows 7 operating System.
Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the laptop didn't ship with Win 7, Toshiba likely doesn't offer one and it will be a matter of trial and error to find one.

Try the sticky to find a driver for the video chipset used in that model: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Toshiba list two drivers (for XP), an intel and a ATI.
Which one do you have?
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Thanks,
Bill


----------

